# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Teco tr30

## ricardotrindade

Bom dia,
Sei que a TMC é representante da Teco em Portugal e queria saber qual é a maneira de colocar o aquecimento no modelo TR30 visto ser opcional.
Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

O TR-30 têm espaço para até 4 aquecedores de 400W.
A instalação é feita conforme as instruções:
https://www.tecous.com/files/Heater_...R30__TR60).pdf

_KIT DE CONVERSÃO TECO AQUECEDOR

Use este kit para atualizar o seu TECO TR5-10-15-20-30-60 chiller para a versão TC. Para conversão completa, por favor TC também usar o kit de conversão UVC. Estes kits são fáceis de instalar e vêm com instruções completas. Todos os chillers TECO TR vêm prontos com fio para converter para a versão TC, se necessário.

O TR30 e TR60 TECO pode ser equipado com até 4 x 400 aquecedor. O TR30 e TR60 tem quatro portas disponíveis para facilitar a montagem de ambos atualização UV e atualizar aquecedor.

Kit para a instalação da função de aquecimento para o chillers TR (já incluído na versão TC). TECO aquecedor de 400W foi especialmente concebido para os nossos TR TC-chillers e é fornecido com uma protecção térmica de alto nível de segurança._
$(KGrHqUOKm4E5BdJF4qtBOdvnDRyiw~~60_3.jpg

Não sei se há em Portugal.

Cumps,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Onde posso adquirir em Portugal?

----------


## ricardotrindade

Então não há ninguém da TMC com um tempinho para me dar uma resposta?????

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Ricardo, 
A TMC deixou de representar a marca TECO no ínicio deste ano. No entanto poderemos ainda tentar conseguir os aquecedores que procura para que os possa ter através da sua loja habitual. Se nos indicar a sua área ou loja habitual poderemos entrar em contacto com ela para que possa fazer chegar estes artigos até si. Quantos aquecedores necessitaria?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

TMC Iberia

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boa tarde caro Ricardo, 
> A TMC deixou de representar a marca TECO no ínicio deste ano. No entanto poderemos ainda tentar conseguir os aquecedores que procura para que os possa ter através da sua loja habitual. Se nos indicar a sua área ou loja habitual poderemos entrar em contacto com ela para que possa fazer chegar estes artigos até si. Quantos aquecedores necessitaria?
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> 
> TMC Iberia


Boas TMC,
A minha área de residência é o Seixal mas a loja habitual é a BubblesShop, quanto aos aquecedores será o necessário para um aquário de 1200 litros não sei se serão 2 ou 3, o que vocês me aconselharem para mim está bem.
Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas,
Ainda não têm novidades para mim.
Cumps.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Ricardo. A sua loja habitual já está informada sobre este tema e certamente entrará em contacto consigo brevemente. Gratos pela seu contacto e pela sua disponibilidade.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Festas Felizes,

A equipa TMC

----------

